# #4FACT Facelifted Audi A/S/RS4 and A/S/RS5 Due Next Year Are Not B9. B9 Is Due 2016



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

*#4FACT*
Facelifted Audi A/S/RS4 and A/S/RS5 Due Next Year Are Not B9. B9 Is Due 2016

*Context*
Learned from an inside source at Audi.

*What is a #4FACT?*
When we review our note pads following press events, we hear at Fourtitude have found that there are a lot of cool facts that often get buried in a story we've written or may not get past the note pad with the exception of a Cliff Clavenesque little known fact mentioned by a staffer (probably me) over a Mocha Grande at a Cars & Coffee event or the like.

Given it'd be a shame to lose this information and given how perfectly these short bits of data especially pair with Facebook and Twitter, we've decided to add the quick #4FACT to our news blog repertoire. Don't expect long-drawn out write ups under these headings... just a sentence or two and just the facts.


----------



## MOTIONblur (Apr 16, 2004)

that new rs5 front end looks deliccimo! hope the new a4/s4 looks just as good.


----------

